# Yesterdays and this mornings work



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some of the new additions to the Bellissimo Line of fine shaving products by Bella Penna, as always all comments appreciated.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice and expensive looking.  Another job well done.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 29, 2011)

Roy...You have an outstanding lineup of shaving equipment there! My favourites are the Gator and antler groups.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## wizard (Jan 29, 2011)

Roy,
Those are awesome looking! Tempting me take up the lost art of a lather and a real shave just to own a set! The Malachite and Black and Gold Matrix are my favorites. Pictures are fantastic.Thank you for showing!
Regards, Doc


----------



## Toni (Jan 29, 2011)

Roy holly cow batman you have been busy!! They are all so awesome could not choose a favorite best of luck selling!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice work, Roy. Those should make the old cash register light up like a pinball machine!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet!  Brings back memories of the ol' double edge days and my Grandpa's throat killer straight razor.  I always wanted to try that monster but never had the courage.  My blood is special to me.  I hate to see any of it.  Those are beautiful sets.  Well done, Roy.
Charles


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 29, 2011)

Roy - those are gorgeous.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 29, 2011)

Roy, you have what we call an "all-Star" line up with these. Wonderful work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 29, 2011)

Those all came out really profesional looking and with the use of truestone should help in the price catagory. Hopefull you have some buyers on these. May I ask where you are getting truestone of that size used on the brush handles ??? thanks for showing.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 29, 2011)

top flight as always Roy!


----------



## moke (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Job Roy, good photo work too!!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful stuff !!!
Every piece exceptional! 

I made my first razor today ..... I won't be showing it off now. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are great looking sets Roy.  What are the silver rings at the base of some of the brushes - between the brush and trustone/acrylic/antler/gator bone?  I've not seen a brush with the ring there but like it.

Just found the silver cups.  I like those and will have to try some with the cup.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Those ought be in pretty penny for you. I like the antler and & gator but all are nice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments.
John, Here is a link to R&B Crafts site where you can get larger pieces of tru-stone.
http://www.randbcrafts.com/main_page.html





jttheclockman said:


> Those all came out really profesional looking and with the use of truestone should help in the price catagory. Hopefull you have some buyers on these. May I ask where you are getting truestone of that size used on the brush handles ??? thanks for showing.


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 30, 2011)

Might want to check your spelling, you spelt handle wrong on six of the eight descriptions.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful work Roy!  They all look great but I would have to vote for the antler and gator.  
They should be big sellers for you.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome work.

Makes me wanna go shave.....


----------



## mrburls (Jan 30, 2011)

They all look great Roy. Nicely done and should be good sellers for you. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PenPal (Jan 30, 2011)

Roy,

What a series mate all good strong variety in textures and colours.  From the Malachite Green  to the Red Jasper,White Tail Deer,Acrylic Acetate,Gold Taffee Acrylic,Truestone with Gold,Blue Sodalite,Gator Jaws there is something there to please me and everyone else anywhere in the world. Superbly fashioned using quality brush material.

Small discussion my Dad and his Dad were cut throat razor uses I remember copping the strop on occasions. During WW2 in the middle East my Dad shaved using a pic of himself on the wall of the tent as his mirror with an open blade, double jeopardy for mine.

Surprised at the popularity of blade shaving these days however with top electric shavers in the 400,s here you know it makes sense. Been a shaver for 62yrs now can be called a veteran, have had scars to prove it over the years.

Importantly your presentation goes into matching detail, deserves and commands respect, if you use this form of printing on the net simpler writing would leave me more time to admire the product that puts the strength back where it belongs.

Beaut products all full credit to you.

Regards Peter.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are really fantastic Roy. 
I particularly like the Taffee ( I assume that should be Toffee? ) 
( You need to check several errors before you put them on your site - bager / badger, handel / handle, taffee / toffee)

Now here's a daft question.....I only use soap and water in the basin when shaving. What it the procedure when using a brush?? Do you need a bowl or something for the soap??


----------



## philipff (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, most impressive!  What does a set like these sell for?  Phil


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, where in the hell is Mr. Spell check when you need him, damn it Cav see what your missing.
Now to sit in the corner with my dunce hat on and write 100 times...handle,handle,handle....badger,badger,badger...toffee,toffee,toffee.
Skippy I will also be giving a shaving mug with home made saving soap in it with each sale.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Roy, please don't take any offense with our spelling comments.:tongue:
If we didn't give a poo, then we wouldn't have said anything. :biggrin:

But I agree.....I miss William too:frown:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Skippy, the reason we post is to not get only praise but any criticism's that we may deserve in our execution,spelling,photography. I'm never offended with constructed criticism's, Cav and I used to have a ball playing around with my miss spelling's...


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW!  I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 30, 2011)

Very classy looking. I'm not sure I would want them to do anything other than sit on the counter and be admired.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Phil, I tried to send you a PM as I never list my prices on the forum:frown: and it seems you have elected not to receive PM's...If you go to my web-site tomorrow I should have my 1st page of Shaving products by Bellissimo up along with prices... WWW.Bella-Penna.com 




philipf said:


> Wow, most impressive! What does a set like these sell for? Phil


----------

